# Valve cover gasket replacement?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It seems that my valve cover is leaking oil from all sides and I was thinking about changing it myself. How hard is this to do? From what it seems all you need to do is unscrew the valve cover and replace the gasket, but is there any more to it? Also, what would be the best tool to use to remove the cover without stripping the screws? Thanks guys.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

kind of hard to strup the screws man. there are only to nuts holding the valve cover on. the other screws secure the airbox. this for an s model , im not sure if theres any diff on the i or gai motor. u just take of the valve cover, change the gasket and put on a new one . it is important not to over tighten the vc because u could crack it and that wouldnt be a good thing...........


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Do I need to use any special type of grease/sealent with the new gasket or just put the new one into place?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

far as i know, just slap it on. just make sure u be careful when u tighten it down.........


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I just checked my car, and there are screws not bolts on the cover. Just to make sure I'm not talking about the wrong thing, but the rocker cover and valve cover are the same thing correct? The haynes manual calls it a rocker cover I believe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Its really hard to screw it up, only goes one way and you will see how to put the gasket in when you take the cover off, very easy and stopped all my leakage


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Just don't make the mistake a friend of mine made. For some reason he thought you needed to tighten down a rubber gasket until metal touched metal. Use the proper torque from the manual.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

actually on the cover itself it says 2 1/2 turns. i dont know how many torque pounds that is. by the way, u still have not shared with us what engine u have......... there are only to roundhead nuts (dont exactly know what they are called) holding down the valve cover.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I have a 90 b12 with the GA16i


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have replaced the valvecover gasket. Here is what you do, unscrew the 8 valvecover screws, unhook any vacuum lines, unhook or screw anything else in your way, pop the sucker off, remove old gasket, put new one one, put on vavlecover in opposite way you took it off. It should only take you about 5-8 minutes.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Were your screws really stuck on? I haven't tried to take them out yet, but like everyother bolt or screw on my car, they are all stuck on hard. I don't wanna strip the screws, that wouldn't be good.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, they were definately on there, and good at that. I just used a pair of Vise-Grips around the head of the screw, made sure they were tight, and turned it a 1/3 turn. They broke loose no problem. Just take a philips screwdriver the drive them out rest of the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

HEY don't forget to use some RTV on that gasket BTW mine also has the screws but I have never replaced the gasket. Make sure that the valve cover doesn't have a tightening sequence(some do some don't) Your torque specs are in the haynes manual same chapter as the valve cover removal and instillation first/second page of the chapter! Use a phillips tip that is in a socket type bit and you should have no problem! Just make sure the tip isn't too big/little.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

what is RTV?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Also, while the valve cover is off are there any other gaskets like cam gaskets or such that could be replaced?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

rtv is just a sealant Kleen-flo has a very good one as does permatex


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

If its a rubber gasket, you dont use sealent. im not familiar with the ga16


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, I got a rubber gasket, so I shouldn't use the sealent?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

My gasket was rubber, and I didnt use sealant. I wouldnt either, just make sure the surface is really clean, and dont over/under torque the nuts, or bolts.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Also, is there any way to clean oil out of the hoses that connect to the valve cover or should I just buy new ones? My PCV valve is clogged and I seem to be getting a lot of back flow of oil into my breath filter...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

You need to replace your PCV vavle reason 1) its not that expensive 2) if tis clogged open then you are sucking in alot of oil and ruining you milage/engine if it is stuck closed then blowby will build up damaging your engine also! You can clean them if you have a chemical solvent tank but if the hoses look old/cracked then I'd say replace them. BTW I always prefer the cork gaskets when I can find them the rubber ones I just don't like. As for other gaskets there are two situation in which one should be changed 1: if it is leakin 2: if you take that part off (example oil pan removal always requires a new gasket even if you put a gasket on 2 days ago.

Hope all of this helps!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I've tried to replace the pcv valve a few times now, but I can't remove it with all my strength, it is on there good. Especially since it is hidden way down underneath the throttle body, it doesn't make it really easy to get to...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Same with my PCV valve, stuck on there, and hard to reach. I just got tired of it and left the old one on.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I am going out to buy a socket for it, hopefully that will help, the wrench wasn't cuttin it.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I did a quck 15min drive around town and no leaks on the valve cover, which is a good sign so far. I didn't end up using the RTV since the haynes manual didn't mention it and there didn't appear to be any sealent when I took the cover off. Next chore is the pcv valve...Does anyone know how much a garage would charge to get this done? It is a real pain in the ***


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *Yeah, I got a rubber gasket, so I shouldn't use the sealent? *


Do Not use sealent. Believe it or not, so rubber gaskets require sealent, but not the GA16i's valve cover gasket.
As for the PCV, a garage wuldn't charge too much, but I'd try do it yourself, or get a friend. Saves money, and that is the main reason why we drive B12s.


----------

